# King of Prussia subcontractors needed



## Grizzly74

We have 2 smaller hotel sites in KOP that need subcontractors for this season. Plow and salting only, no sidewalks. This is a per push contract.
Please reach out if you are interested.

Thank you,


----------



## zchip1979

Grizzly74 said:


> We have 2 smaller hotel sites in KOP that need subcontractors for this season. Plow and salting only, no sidewalks. This is a per push contract.
> Please reach out if you are interested.
> 
> Thank you,


Still need any help in KOP?


----------



## Ededmister

Grizzly74 said:


> We have 2 smaller hotel sites in KOP that need subcontractors for this season. Plow and salting only, no sidewalks. This is a per push contract.
> Please reach out if you are interested.
> 
> Thank you,


I could be available


----------

